# [DINC2][GUIDE]root Dinc2 on any firmware (please sticky!)



## PalmerCurling

This process works for any DROID Incredible 2 for gaining downgrading the device so revolutionary works for you.. If you are magically on Froyo already, just use the revolutionary.io tool, as you are good to go. If you are on stock Gingerbread, this is the place for you!

A few disclaimers before I begin:
a) I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING YOU DO TO YOUR PHONE. ANYTHING YOU ATTEMPT TO DO YOU DO AT YOUR OWN RISK







This method requires use of adb and is not for thr faint of heart. your phone WILL be bootlooping along the way; this is exactly what we want (at a specific point)
c)This *does* *VOID YOUR WARRANTY*

Now to begin in earnest
1)First find what we need!
~ DInc2-root-files.tar.gz - 284.68 MB
~Windows: Modified HTC Drivers (available from revolutionary wiki) & adb (available from google)
 Linux: adb (available from google

2) disable fastboot on your device

3) Now we push, make executable, and execute the tacoroot method
(BRIEF NOTE: your tacoroot file, depending on where you download from, may be "tacoroot" "tacoroot.sh" or "tacoroot.bin". use whichever, but be consistent.)



Code:


<br />
adb push tacoroot /data/local/<br />
adb shell chmod 755 /data/local/tacoroot<br />
adb shell /data/local/tacoroot

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4) At this point we will run tacoroot with the --recovery, (push volume up and power at the triangle) (reboot after this) --setup and --root (run one, wait for the device to settle then run the next) [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]AT THIS POINT YOUR DEVICE WILL BE BOOTLOOPING; THAT IS PERFECTLY NORMAL[/background]

5) Now we downgrade the misc_version



Code:


adb push misc_version /data/local/tmp/misc_version<br />
adb shell chmod 777 /data/local/misc_version<br />
adb shell sh -c '/data/local/tmp/misc_version -s 2.18.605.3'

6)If everything so far has succeeded, youre almost there! Time to flash the downgrade RUU



Code:


adb reboot bootloader<br />
fastboot oem rebootRUU<br />
fastboot erase cache<br />
fastboot flash zip <your RUU><br />
fastboot reboot

EDIT: For fixing bootloops on sense ROMs, just flash the .0312 radio (http://d-h.st/ORc) and you'll be good.
^Thanks, Prototype7 for this fix!

If you require further assistance, Email me at [email protected]


----------



## KatsumeBlisk

Thanks for posting this. This is handy in case we get an OTA that breaks zergrush, or we get replacement devices with that weird build.


----------



## jfranks0987

I attempted this last night (found on XDA) this method seems much easier. The only issue I see is that tacoroot is tacoroot.bin not .sh

Should I change the commands to bin instead of sh? I also saw that many people are stuck in bootloops when flashing custom roms. Does this fix that issue?

Thanks!

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


----------



## aaronc222

Depends on where you got tacoroot from. I've got .bin, .sh and one with no extension. Just adjust the instructions accordingly. (tacoroot.sh --setup becomes tacoroot.bin --setup ...).

This is the method I used. Sense roms still cause reboots for me coming from the latest firmware. Non sense roms (CM7/CM9/MIUI..) haven't been an issue.


----------



## jfranks0987

aaronc222 said:


> Depends on where you got tacoroot from. I've got .bin, .sh and one with no extension. Just adjust the instructions accordingly. (tacoroot.sh --setup becomes tacoroot.bin --setup ...).
> 
> This is the method I used. Sense roms still cause reboots for me coming from the latest firmware. Non sense roms (CM7/CM9/MIUI..) haven't been an issue.


Thanks for the info!

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


----------



## prototype7

Found a few errors in this, but it works if you get around it.
Commands aren't consistent with tacoroot, some say .bin, some say .sh, the one I found on github was .sh
The code says to chmod 777 the misc_version, but you never actually push misc_version to data/local


----------



## KatsumeBlisk

PalmerCurling did a good job, but here's a more complete set of instructions. It provides the files as well. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1723920 I'm not a fan of XDA, but it's what we have to work with right now.


----------



## PalmerCurling

i found the problem with my walk through in the misc_version section of the process; my command was FUBAR'd and, quite simply, wrong. the walkthrough has been fixed accordingly (and actually pushing misc_version has been added to the steps as well, thanks prototype7!)

Also, the tacoroot section was originally pulled from various sources, so they used different names in different places, and it messed me up when adding it here. changed to just 'tacoroot' for simplicity, but notes .sh/.bin are also allowable.


----------



## McSplatt

For those having bootloop issues on sense roms after s-off, it appears of you boot cm9 once or twice and flash back to sense its all gravy.

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PalmerCurling

McSplatt said:


> For those having bootloop issues on sense roms after s-off, it appears of you boot cm9 once or twice and flash back to sense its all gravy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


yeah, CM9 for a lot of devices has this issue; first couple boots are unstable, and the following methods usually will end up stabalizing it; reboot a few times, data wipe, reflash, permission fix


----------



## prototype7

For fixing bootloops on sense ROMs, just flash the .0312 radio (http://d-h.st/ORc) and you'll be good.


----------



## PalmerCurling

prototype7 said:


> For fixing bootloops on sense ROMs, just flash the .0312 radio (http://d-h.st/ORc) and you'll be good.


Added to the OP. Thanks a ton!


----------



## monkey allen

i see you need a bunch of things for this method but no links. Ive trie dthe other method, but it seems i need to do this. anyway we could get a lil better walkthrough, this one seems to assume you know the location of these mysterious files.


----------



## PalmerCurling

Sure! ill hunt them down later (or see if i still have and can put my own links up). i really havent had time to deal with making this a more complete walk through. i will get on that hopefully tonight after my last class (ends at 930) or tomorrow.

EDIT: Link is being posted in the first post with link for tar.gz containing the needed RUU, Tacoroot.bin, and patched misc_version files!


----------

